# Today's Finds...Ladies Shelby Flyer (Crusty), and Heidemann tank bike (pretty cool)



## Steve K (Apr 21, 2012)

Hit auction today way up in Floyd Va. Picked up two interesting bicycles.
The first is a Ladies Shelby Flyer. Serial No found on small tag reads. No. 49, 10050...I guess this means I have a 1949 Shelby.
Next is a Heidemann tank bike outfitted with 24 inch rims and balloon tires. Pretty neat little bike for a smaller person/young adult.
The Heidemann looks to have been repainted but is still pretty neat looking if you ask me.
Not much information when I searched the web on this bicycle, other than it was made in West Germany. (Not sure of year). 
Looks like there might be some connection to the Hanover Factory where these bikes were made and Volkswagen...
Pics below in following posts.
Will probably be bringing bicycles to the Eden NC Show and Swapmeet on May 12th(If I have room in the truck to take them)
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K (Apr 21, 2012)

*Pics of today's finds...Shelby Ladies Flyer*

She's rough tough and crusty. Other than that...:eek:
Neat taillight, chain guard, and headlight(missing lens).
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K (Apr 21, 2012)

*Heidemann Tank Bicycle(before cleaning)*

Some shots of the Heidemann balloon tire bicycle before cleaning. I would like to determine age of this bicycle.
Has 24 inch rims but almost looks like a slightly larger metric size rim would have been appropriate.
Came with 24X2.12 5 tires.
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Steve K (Apr 21, 2012)

*Heidemann Tank Bicycle(after Cleaning) The Rotojet*

Cleaned up pretty good.
Heidemann Rotojet (West German made bicycle)...(sounds like some sort of high pressure cleaning devise)(If it was a French made bicycle, would it be a rotobidet?:o)
Still think it has been repainted at some time in it's life.
Is there a connection to VW???
Heidemann Bicycle Works, Hanover. Made in Hanover West Germany.("Made in West Germany" gold and black ticker found on seat tube)
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## OldRider (Apr 21, 2012)

Look at that gap under the fenders.....I'm willing to bet it would take a 26 inch rim, and quite possibly a much better sale with 26 inch rims, if those are your intentions that is. Its beautiful!


----------



## Steve K (Apr 21, 2012)

*26 inch rims*

May try to sneak a set under there tomorrow to check and see.
Thanks
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 22, 2012)

*pm*

Sent you a pm.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 22, 2012)

Steve.....You've got it bad man! Looks like there's plenty of room for some 26" wheels. You might have to add a few links of chain so the rear wheel will sit back a little more. I'm pretty sure it was suppose to have 26"s on it with that much fender gap.


----------



## Steve K (Apr 22, 2012)

*26 vs 24*

Richie:
I believe you are correct. If I add a few links to the chain I should be able to use 26 inch rims and push the rear wheel back to a more centered position.
Thanks
Steve


----------

